# Norco Range Carbon 2014



## Brookes (5. September 2013)

Hallo an die Spezialisten, 

den Schock, dass es ab diesem Jahr kein Truax mehr geben wird, habe ich langsam verdaut und daher kam der Gedanke mir wieder ein neues Range zuzulegen (trotz 27,5). Mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass auf der Norcohomepage gar keine Framesets mehr angezeigt werden... 

Könnt ihr bestätigen, dass es von Norco keine Framesets mehr gibt, oder sind diese nur noch auf Nachfrage erhältlich? Ich würde gern meine Komponenten weiterfahren und sehe weder den Wertverlust, noch den Stress ein, mir ein Komplettbike zu kaufen, um dann die einzelnen Parts weiter verkaufen zu müssen. 

Falls keine einzelnen Rahmen mehr möglich sind, setzt das meiner jahrelangen Zuneigung zu Norco wohl ein Ende...


----------



## LuisXIV (7. September 2013)

es wird einen Rahmenkit geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (7. September 2013)

Quelle?


----------



## LuisXIV (7. September 2013)

Frag mal nach bei 

http://freeride-mountain.com/

Preis wird allerdings gesalzen sein


----------



## Downhoehl (11. September 2013)

Weis jemand die offiziellen Preise der Kompletträder, vorallem das 7.2 interessieren mich. Ich meine auf der Eurobike die Preise gesehen zu haben, hab sie mir aber leider nicht gemerkt :-(


----------



## Brookes (11. September 2013)

Preise stehen doch auf der Homepage???


----------



## Downhoehl (11. September 2013)

Brookes schrieb:


> Preise stehen doch auf der Homepage???



Auf der Deutschen Homepage sind nur die 2013er Modelle drauf, wo es das Carbon ja noch nicht gab (zumindest hab ich dort die 2014er nicht gefunden). Und auf der Kanadischen Seite sind zwar die Preise zu sehen, aber eben in Canadischen Dollar....

Wenn Ich sie doch übersehen habe, freue ich mich über einen Link ;-)


----------



## Brookes (11. September 2013)

Wenn du bei der kanadischen seite oben rechts die sprache auf german/english umstellst, gibts dir Preise in Euro. Sind auch diesselben, die Freeride mountain auf Anfrage angibt. Das Frameset mit DB Air soll 2999 â¬ kosten!  Dein 7.2 soll 3699 kosten, was wieder voll okay wÃ¤re.


----------



## Downhoehl (11. September 2013)

Brookes schrieb:


> Wenn du bei der kanadischen seite oben rechts die sprache auf german/english umstellst, gibts dir Preise in Euro. Sind auch diesselben, die Freeride mountain auf Anfrage angibt. Das Frameset mit DB Air soll 2999  kosten!  Dein 7.2 soll 3699 kosten, was wieder voll okay wäre.



Top Sache! Danke, jetzt weis ich auch, wie das funktioniert.
Ich würde eigentlich auch nur den Rahmen (den DB Air will ich sowieso nicht)wollen , und  mir dann die Mühe machen, das 7.2er auszuschlachten und dann frisch aufzubauen....


----------



## Brookes (11. September 2013)

Das ist auch so mein Plan. Vor allem weil es mir in schwarz-weiss auch am besten gefällt...


----------



## Downhoehl (11. September 2013)

Brookes schrieb:


> Das ist auch so mein Plan. Vor allem weil es mir in schwarz-weiss auch am besten gefällt...



Genau das ist auch mein grund das 7.2er zu nehmen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soil (14. September 2013)

weiß jemand, wie die Reifenfreiheit hinten ist? Die hat mich bislang immer davon abgehalten, ein Norco zu kaufen. Fotos?


----------



## Brookes (14. September 2013)

Warum das denn? Ich hatte beim alten range dicke 2,7er drin und das war kein stress... Willst traktorreifen aufziehen?


----------



## Brookes (14. September 2013)

btw. Da war sogar noch ein Fingerbreit Platz


----------



## soil (14. September 2013)

ok, hatte mich 2 Jahre nicht interessiert, da glücklich mit meinem Liteville.


----------



## soil (20. September 2013)

Das Range Carbon 7.0 erscheint nicht mehr auf der Website. Was ist da los?


----------



## soil (3. Oktober 2013)

ich meine natürlich das Range LE. Kein Komplettbike mehr zu finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2013)

Wann ist das bike beim Händler zu haben?
Könnt ihr mir ein guten Norcohändler nennen.
Das Teil ist mega scharf und steht auf meiner Liste


----------



## LuisXIV (29. Oktober 2013)

Liefertermin soll Frühjahr 2014 sein.

Super Händler ist

http://freeride-mountain.com/


----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2013)

Frühjahr ist wie definiert.
Von Jan bis April?

Ein definitiver Termin wäre super..


----------



## LuisXIV (30. Oktober 2013)

Gibt noch keinen definitiven Termin, wird aber sicher nicht vor Februar oder März zu bekommen sein. Hab meins bestellt und weiß leider auch nichts genaueres


----------



## Igetyou (30. Oktober 2013)

März wäre mir zu spät!
Die Saison fängt bei mir schon frühe ran.
Mist!
Wo hast du bestellt?
Dort:http://freeride-mountain.com/  ??


----------



## LuisXIV (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja


----------



## madre (4. November 2013)

Diese Jahr habe ich mein Sight 650B zb im Oktober 2012 bestellt und wie angekündigt Ende Februar 2013 bekommen.
Evtl ist das ein Anhaltspunkt, aber ne 100% Zusage wird dir eh keiner geben .


----------



## hannsest316 (5. November 2013)

Ich überlege ebenfalls mir ein Norco Range aufzubauen. Allerdings basierend auf dem 2014 7.2 Alloy Rahmen.

Weiß jemand welche Dämpfer in dem Frame sinnvoll wären? Ich finde den Manitou Swinger Expert eigentlich sehr gut. Soll aber wohl etwas progressiv sein. Ansonsten Cane Creek DB CS?


----------



## LuisXIV (13. November 2013)

Termi:  Range Carbon kommt Ende März


----------



## yuanyua (14. November 2013)

muy guapa ,tremenda maquina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky_M (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo! Fährt hier schon jemand eines?


----------



## Stylo77 (18. Mai 2014)

user topolino hat eins


----------



## Rocky_M (22. Mai 2014)

Er wird wohl vorerst der einzige bleiben...laut meinem Händler gibt's nen Verkaufsstop.


----------



## Brookes (22. Mai 2014)

Weil Problem oder weil aus?


----------



## bender83 (26. Mai 2014)

Jep habe ich gerade am Wochenende erfahren. Scheinbar gibt es auch gerade einen Rückruf und die Besitzer müssten von den Händlern informiert werden. Scheinbar gibt es Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen im Tretlagerbereich. Gemäss Aussage von einem Kumpel sind alle 2014er Carbon-Rahmen betroffen.


----------



## Brookes (26. Mai 2014)

Uh, danke. Dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich das Thema Carbonrahmen auf nächstes Jahr verschoben habe...


----------



## bender83 (26. Mai 2014)

Der Händler hätte dich auch beim Neukauf darauf hinweisen müssen. Mein Händler meint, dass sie momentan keine Rahmen ausliefern können, wegen einem Verkaufsstop. Und falls bereits welche im Laden sind, müssten diese zurück.


----------



## ka_winter2003 (27. Mai 2014)

wie ist das nochmal mit den Carbonrahmen ich fahre das Norco Range Carbon ----BITTE INFOS Danke


----------



## ka_winter2003 (27. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (27. Mai 2014)

Melde dich mal bei deinem Händler wo du es gekauft/bestellt hast. Oder direkt beim Importeur. In der Schweiz ist das Indian Summer... in Deutschland weiss ich nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ka_winter2003 (27. Mai 2014)

Danke hätte ich sowieso gemacht - dachte nur irgendwer hier hat schon genaue Infos aber danke trotzdem


----------



## tschu77 (29. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand schon mehr erfahren ??? Bitte Infos ?? Wollte mir eigentlich auch eins zulegen !


----------



## Bikepups (29. Mai 2014)

Moin , ich habe mir auch ein Norco Range Carbon bestellt , sollte diese Woche kommen nun aber wegen der Rahmenbrüche ( Risse an der ISCG Aufnahme ) nun doch erst Ende Juli - Anfang August.

Erst werden die betroffenen Kunden bedient , dann geht die Auslieferung weiter ....


----------



## McFisch (30. Mai 2014)

Hier noch die Infos dazu auf der Seite von Norco
http://www.norco.com/range-support/


----------



## microbat (18. Juni 2014)

Hi, 
scheinbar bin ich einer der wenigen die ein Norco Range Carbon 7.1 (in M) 
abbekommen haben - musste aber auch ein halbes Jahr darauf warten.

Das Teil geht ab (Berg rauf wie runter) und fährt sich sehr geschmeidig und lautlos.
Mittlerweile sind "Michelin WildGrip´R2 Advanced" Reifen montiert und somit kommt bei mir auch in Kurven
GoKart feeling auf, eben so wie ich es von der getesteten Alu Variante in Erinnerung hatte.

Man sitzt im Bike und hat auch in schwierigen Situationen Kontrolle. 
Generell nimmt das Teil ohne Überraschungen, schnell und sicher den Weg, den man eingeschlagen hat.
Falls nötig lässt es sich (durch das geringe Gewicht) auch mit wenig Körpereinsatz korrigieren.

Solange ich mit meinen 70 Kilo im Sattel bleibe ist das Fahrwerk "bewegungslos" und erwartet (freudig) den nächsten Einsatz. Harte antritte werden umgehend in Vortrieb umgesetzt aber auch kräftezehrende Touren bewältigt man zum Ende hin - im Energiesparmodus sozusagen - mit einer angenehmen Leichtigkeit. Beim sprinten im Stand verpufft wenig Energie im Dämpfer, der sich zum besonders schnellen Bergauffahren ja "blockieren" lässt. Dann fährt sich das Teil (fast) wie ein Hardtail.

Irgendwelche Rahmenprobleme sind derzeit nicht ersichtlich.

In den halben Jahr Wartezeit hatte ich verschiedene Bikes "auf´m Radar",
mehr oder weniger die hier: http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/ausgabe-010/
vorgestellten und das YT Capra. Die Entscheidung welches Bike das richtige ist,
muss nun mal jeder für sich entscheiden. Probefahrten sind sehr empfohlen,
denn nur durch den Vergleich irgendwelcher Daten
wird man NICHT das für einen "beste" Bike finden.

Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/68135
Abweichungen von der Serie:
Sattel PRO Turnix
Griffe SRAM
 Lenker Syntace Vector 760 / 10mm / 12°
 Lenker Endstopfen Hope
Klingel 
 Vorbau Thomson elite 50mm
 LRS Syntace W30
Reifen Michelin WildGrip´R2 Advanced 2.35
 Antrieb next SL (30 Zähne)
 Taco Kefü MRP AMg
 Bremsscheiben vorn 203 / hi 185
 Pedale Syntace #9
 Gewicht ~12,5 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (27. Juli 2014)

Der große Bruder bekam noch eine Schwester 



 



~11,5 Kilo


----------



## Bikepups (27. Juli 2014)

Moin, hier mal der Dauertest des Norco Range 
http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-das-norco-range-carbon-le-2014-im-dauertest/


----------



## microbat (27. August 2014)

Range 2015
http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/enduro/


----------



## Erroll (28. August 2014)

Scheint als würden Norco ihre Framekits auch ohne Umwerfer Möglichkeit anbieten. Der Rahmen des Range C 7.3 hat keine Montagemöglichkeit abgebildet. Das Komplettbike 7.3 C aber schon. Ich hoffe das ist ein Fehler, mit Umwerfer Option wäre der Rahmen relativ interessant. Ohne leider nicht.


----------



## tschu77 (29. August 2014)

Habe mir genau das selbe gedacht. Aber es schaut komisch aus irgendwie. Hätte gern das 7.2 aber wenn dann mit 2 fach vorn.


----------



## tschu77 (29. August 2014)

Sind die framekits günstiger geworden ? Oder scheint das nur so ??


----------



## Stylo77 (30. August 2014)

würde sagen es liegt dran das beim framekit nix mehr dabei ist


----------



## Erroll (30. August 2014)

Nachtrag von der eurobike. Der rahmen vom 7.3 wird die möglickeit auf umwerfer montage haben.


----------



## tschu77 (7. September 2014)

Schade das der matte schwarze Rahmen nicht mit Umwerfer Montage Möglichkeit zu haben ist. Weise jemand wann das Release Datum für die neuen Rahmen ist ??


----------



## Bikepups (7. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikepups (7. September 2014)




----------



## Bikepups (7. September 2014)




----------



## tschu77 (7. September 2014)

Mal ne blöde Frage. 2014 und 2015 Range ? Gibt's einen Unterschied ??


----------



## microbat (8. September 2014)

tschu77 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage. 2014 und 2015 Range ? Gibt's einen Unterschied ??


*
nö *

oder anders: es gibt nur blöde Antworten und nein - abgesehen vom offensichtlichen gibt es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## tschu77 (8. September 2014)

Wieso verkauft man es dann als 2015 er Modell wenn man nur  ein bisschen die Farben ändert?  Komische Welt !


----------



## microbat (8. September 2014)

Na es hat ja dann die tollen 2015ner Farben 
und frische Teile
und wird (hoffentlich) in D leichter verfügbar sein.


----------



## tschu77 (8. September 2014)

Die Verfügbarkeit in Dtl.  und auch in der Schweiz sind nicht so rosig.  Bin immer noch am Überlegen ob ich bestellen soll, weiß aber nicht ob es das richtige ist um auch für Touren zu genügen. Vom Gewicht her sollten mit kleinen Änderungen sicher auch 12 kg drin liegen, das habe ich jetzt auch, bzw knapp drüber.


Was glaubt Ihr ? Man muss ja kein Rennen mehr mit 37 Jahren gewinnen, will aber etwas zum hoch, runter und 2 mal im Jahr für den Bike Park haben. 

Mache im Schnitt pro Tour 40-60 km mit ca. 800 bis 1000 HM,   Mit kraft und Schmerzen hoch. Mit noch mehr Spaß runter !


Lohnt sich das Range dann wirklich oder nimmt man dann für knapp 5000 Euro was anderes ?


----------



## sevens4 (8. September 2014)

Ja es lohnt sich, ich mache damit Touren, Bikepark ( Downhiller verblassen) oder einfach eine Feierabend Runde. Ist absolut genial.


----------



## microbat (8. September 2014)

Stell die Frage doch nebenan in der "Kaufberatung"
und du bekommst mindestens 30 unterschiedliche Vorschläge genannt,
welches Teil für ~5000 € und ~12 Kilo passen könnte.

Sodann muss man die verschiedenen Bikes nur noch testen und eine Entscheidung treffen.
Falls man dann das Auserwählte bekommt steht eigentlich schon der nächste Jahrgang an
und noch tollere Bikes anderer Hersteller kommen heraus und man kann mit dem Procedere von vorn beginnen.
Soll bedeuten: die Auswahl selbst begrenzen, sich über zwei / drei Bikes gezielt informieren und eben kaufen bevor es ein anderer tut.

Das Range fährt flott rauf und noch flotter wieder runter.
Es ist für alles Mögliche geeignet - je nach dem wird man es eher Park oder Touren lastig aufbauen
oder z.Bsp. das C 7.2 "out of the box" fahren und ganz einfach eine Menge Spass haben.

Mein Teil
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/norco-range-carbon-2014.651622/page-2#post-12074247
wiegt ~12,5 Kilo und die restlichen 500 Gramm ließen sich noch "einsparen",
aber dann wäre es nicht mehr das was ich haben wollte.
Soll bedeuten ein 12 Kilo Range für 5K für Tour und Park wird eher "schwierig".

Rennen will ich auch keine gewinnen, aber mit einer gewissen Leichtigkeit ein Bike flott bewegen macht Spass.
Bike Parks mag ich nicht (muss wohl an diesem bestimmten BP liegen).
Meine Touren sind 40 bis 70 Km weit, gehen über 600 bis 1200 HM und dauern 1,5 bis 5 h.
Für mich ist es beruhigend zu wissen, das die "Macher" des Range das Teil so "geknechtet" haben
wie ich es auch mit einen "echten" DH Bike nie könnte.
Das Range fährt sich geschmeidig, schnell und sicher.
Für mich kann ich feststellen, dass es mich weiter bringt und nicht nur fort bewegt.
Außerdem: "das Leben ist zu kurz um schlechte Bikes zu fahren" - Amen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (2. Oktober 2014)

Hat eigentlich jemand mal seinen Rahmen in M mit Achse nachgewogen? Oder liest hie rjemand von Norco mit und könnte mal was dazu sagen? Im Netz finde ich nichts :-/ Udn das Gewicht wäre ja schon interessant ;-) nachgewogen wäre ideal


----------



## microbat (10. Oktober 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/just-another-trail-ride-in-squamish-video-2014.html


----------



## kopis (19. Oktober 2014)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Ja es lohnt sich, ich machen damit Touren, Bikepark ( Downhiller verblassen) oder einfach eine Feierabend Runde. Ist absolut genial.



Hi Svens4,

bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir ein Rune V2 oder ein Norco Range Carbon aufbauen soll??? Welches Bike bist du denn vor dem Range
gefahren? Deine Aussage, dass DH´ler verblassen, hat mich hellhörig gemacht! Kannst du dazu mehr sagen?
Wieviel wiegt der Rahmen denn? Wie steif ist der Hinterbau und der gesamte Rahmen? Wie lange gibt Norco denn Garantie auf die Rahmen?

Grüße kopis


----------



## sevens4 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Kopis
Es ist sehr Laufruhig und hat halt viel Reserven, ob Sprünge, Wurzeln Steinfelder oder Absätze ich fühle mich absolut sicher darauf, ich hatte davor Yeti Sb66, Ibis HD und Rocky Slayer......und noch ein paar mehr.Wegen der Stabilität, die ist für mich absolut Top ich wiege aber auch nur 70Kg fahrfertig. Garantie? Keine Ahnung.
Gruss ralf


----------



## kopis (19. Oktober 2014)

Hi Ralf,

danke für die Rückmeldung ;-) Kannst du noch was zum Gewicht sagen? Wie steht es denn um die Probleme mit dem Carbon Rahmen...da soll es doch Probleme mit dem Tretlager geben und es zu Rissbildung kommen? Welchen Dämpfer hast du verbaut? Fährst du 1x10/11? Wie steht es um Pedalrückschlag...im Enduo Mag wurde das kritisiert!

Grüße kopis


----------



## sevens4 (20. Oktober 2014)

Das Gewicht weiss ich nicht, dass mit dem Trettlager soll behoben sein. Ich fahre einen RS Monarch mit Piggy Pack und habe ihn noch tunen lassen. Montiert ist XO1. Pedalrückschlag spüre ich nicht.
Gruss Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (21. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem *WAR* eine Muffe der ISCG Aufnahme (die obere).
NORCO tauscht(e) alle Rahmen der Charge prophylaktisch aus.
Mein Rahmen hatte nix und so bekam ich vom Händler einen kompletten Service "für lau" 
und natürlich einen frischen Hauptrahmen.


----------



## kopis (21. Oktober 2014)

Hi Niklas, 

ist nur die Farbe die auf 2015 geändert wurde


----------



## ka_winter2003 (5. November 2014)

Canadisches Aupair Mädel im Wald


----------



## ka_winter2003 (5. November 2014)

und hier noch ein kleiner Leckerbissen was mit dem Norco Range so alles geht.....

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/just-another-trail-ride-in-squamish-video-2014.html


----------



## Erroll (16. Januar 2015)

Falls hier jemand ein Range in small hat, könnte der/diejenige mal testen, ob man eine Reverb komplett versenken kann im Sattelrohr?


----------



## bansaiman (17. Januar 2015)

Welche Größe fährt hie rwer bei welche KG udn Schrittlänge?
Hat jemand zufällig ein Tyee im Vergleich mal fahren können und kann wass über die beiden Räder im Vergleich sagen, auer dass der Range raHmen 0,5 KG leichter ist ;-) ?


----------



## egghead (17. Januar 2015)

Hi...Fahre bei 178cm und SL 83 das range in L mit 40mm Vorbau...Vergleich zu tyee hab ich keinen...


----------



## microbat (18. Januar 2015)

Hi...fahre bei 179cm und SL 81 das Range in M mit 50mm Vorbau...Vergleich zu tyee hab ich keinen...


----------



## fntms (18. Januar 2015)

Spricht etwas dagegen, den Rahmen mit nem -1° Winkelsteuersatz zu fahren?


----------



## microbat (18. Januar 2015)

hab mal gehört, das so was nicht rein passt...
(aber weil es mich nicht weiter interessiert, hab ich es nicht weiter geprüft)
ich würde einfach den Händler meines Vertrauens fragen: http://www.fahrradkiste.com/

ach ja - ich nehme an du meinst den Karbon Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (18. Januar 2015)

Ja, ich ging vom Carbon aus da der Thread so heißt. Also Winkelsteuersätze in tapered Rahmen mit tapered Gabeln passen teilweise – werde mal Kontakt zum Händler aufnehmen. Dachte dass bei Carbon da evtl. negativ wirkende Kräfte bei verändertem Winkel auftreten, die dem Material nicht gut tun.


----------



## CheapTrick (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bin kurz davor mein neues Bike mit dem Range Carbon Framekit aufzubauen.
Der kommt ohne Dämpfer und ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig... 

1.) DB Inline
2.) RS Monarch + DB

Was fahrt ihr für Dämpfer und wie zufrieden seid ihr?
Und falls schon jemand den DB Inline fährt, kann er/sie mir vielleicht die Buchsenmaße verraten?

Danke!


----------



## microbat (19. Januar 2015)

Hi,
habe den RS Monarch drin, mir sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten egal, bin auch nicht besonders begeistert von den Möglichkeiten
aber sehe ein, dass der DBAIR CS XV meine Kiste "besser" machen würde (- was mit mir freilich nix zu tun hätte).
Den DBinline hätte ich gerne im Sight.

Buchsenmaße:
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs/fit-finder


----------



## paulderpete (22. Januar 2015)

hmmmm....punkto der Größenfrage:

Gibt es vllt LEute im Raum Köln Bonn, bei denen ich mal in M und L probefahren könnte? :-D


----------



## serkan kargi (27. Januar 2015)

Frag mal bei bike area cologne nach


----------



## CheapTrick (1. Februar 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe den RS Monarch drin, mir sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten egal, bin auch nicht besonders begeistert von den Möglichkeiten
> aber sehe ein, dass der DBAIR CS XV meine Kiste "besser" machen würde (- was mit mir freilich nix zu tun hätte).
> Den DBinline hätte ich gerne im Sight.
> ...



Danke für deine Eindrücke! Hab mich dann doch für den Monarch + entschieden.
Soweit ist schon alles zusammengeschraubt, Gewicht ist jetzt bei 12,8 Kg und sieht im Stand schon verdammt schnell aus. 
Nächste Woche noch Leitungen kürzen und entlüften, dann gibts die erste Probefahrt, bin gespannt!


----------



## egghead (3. Februar 2015)

nette review...fully agree


----------



## jony1515 (18. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

bin seit kurzen auch stolszer besitzer eines Norco Range 2014 (leider nur die Alurahmen spar version  ) und wollt das gute ding noch mit einem neuen dämpfer ausstatten. Hätte für das Bike auch den den RS Monarch + Debon Air ins Auge gefasst und wollte nun mal nachfragen mit welchen tune die Bikes serienmäßig ausgestattet werden, bzw welchen tune ihr fahrt oder auch empfehlen könnt. 

Gruß Johannes


----------



## CheapTrick (22. Februar 2015)

Norco sieht wohl den "L" Tune vor, den gibts aber nicht im After-sales-market.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlove (1. April 2015)

Da die Frage gern mal aufkommt.
Wir haben unter anderem ein Range Carbon in Größe L als aufgebautes Testbike da.
Andere Größen können zumindest auf der Straße auch mal Probe gerollt werden ;-)


----------



## fntms (8. April 2015)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Lieferdatum des aktuellen C7.1 aus?


----------



## microbat (8. Mai 2015)




----------



## Trailst4R (9. Mai 2015)

Hat sich vom 2014er zum 2015er Range was an der Geometrie geändert? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einern 2014er Carbon Frame aufzubauen!

Edit: Eben gesehen, dass es beim 2015er Framekits ohne und mit Umwerferaufnahme gibt. Welche sind denn ohne?


----------



## microbat (9. Mai 2015)

keine Geo Veränderung
ohne Umwerfer: C 7.1 / C 7.1 Framekit / C 7.2
mit Umwerfer: C 7.3 / C 7.3 Framekit / C 7.4


----------



## Trailst4R (9. Mai 2015)

Super, danke! Beim 2014er sind aber noch alle mit Umwerfer-Aufnahme oder ist es da das selbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlove (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

das Range C7.1 2015 ist aktuell als Rahmenkit und Komplettbike bei uns zu haben.
Beim 2014er Range Carbon war nur der C7.2 Rahmen in schwarz weiß mit einer Umwerferaufnahme versehen.

Grüße,
Mountainlove


----------



## Trailst4R (15. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand schon ein Range Carbon mit einer Fox 36 gesehn? Mich würde interessieren wie das optisch aussieht. Die 36 hat im Vergleich zur Pike auch 7mm mehr Einbauhöhe - wie stark ändert sich dadurch Lenkwinkel und BB-Höhe?

Was wiegt der Rahmen denn ohne Dämpfer aber mit Achse?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Thiel (15. Mai 2015)

Die 7 mm sind völlig egal. SAG und Reifenhöhe sind bei jedem unterschiedlich.


----------



## Trailst4R (15. Mai 2015)

Logisch, aber da ich ja immer von mir ausgehe und die beiden Parameter gleich bleiben kann man ja mal schauen wo die Basis ist.

Habs übrigens nachgerechnet: Bei 7mm mehr Einbauhöhe ca 0,3° flacherer Lenkwinkel, ca 5mm mehr Radstand und ca 3mm höheres Innenlager.

Gewicht interessiert mich immer noch.


----------



## microbat (15. Mai 2015)

Range mit Fox 36 siehste da:
Post #89 oder
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/norco-range-carbon-2014.651622/page-4#post-12924421

Das Frameset mit allen Schnick-Schnack wiegt um die 2,6 Kilo (oder so - ich weiß es nicht mehr)
und die restlichen Gewichte (Dämpfer / Achse) finden sich hier: http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/

Mir klar, dass das Gewicht wichtig und spannend ist
- aber solange man deutlich unter 13 Kilo bleibt sind 100 Gramm mehr oder weniger egal


----------



## microbat (15. Mai 2015)

"Bei 7mm mehr Einbauhöhe ca 0,3° flacherer Lenkwinkel, ca 5mm mehr Radstand und ca 3mm höheres Innenlager."

Um das zu bemerken muss man sehr sensibel sein


----------



## Trailst4R (15. Mai 2015)

Naja, auf der anderen Seite werden bei Kaufberatungen dann aber 66 und 65,5° Lenkwinkel verglichen...ist ja nicht so, dass es ein Entscheidungskriterium ist. Es zu wissen und ein Gefühl für die Auswirkung zu haben ist trotzdem interessant. Und ein halbes grad Lenkwinkel am gleichen Bike merkt man auch.


----------



## fntms (16. Mai 2015)

War mit meinem C1 die Tage mal in Bad Endbach unterwegs.


----------



## microbat (16. Mai 2015)

@Trailst4R

Klar sind die Werte hilfreich eine engere Wahl zu treffen.
Das wichtigste ist aber Probesitzen oder eine Probefahrt in / um den Laden oder besser das Teil einmal übern Trail ziehen.
Der Haken mit den Werten ist, dass man unter Umständen das was man besser nehmen sollte nicht weiter beachtet,
weil man glaubt irgendwelche Werte würden nicht passen....
- dazu kann man ´nen Roman schreiben und am Schluss sind alle so Schlau wie zuvor.


----------



## fntms (16. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mein C1 tatsächlich gekauft, ohne vorher einmal drauf gesessen zu haben – bei dem Preis kann man einem da schon zu Recht nen Vogel zeigen. Aber ich habe es bis jetzt nicht ein einziges Mal bereut! Vorher bin ich ein Stumpjumper Evo 2012 mit Pike und Monarch Plus gefahren und wollte gerne wieder ein wendiges und potentes Bike haben. Ich habe eigentlich damit gerechnet, mit dem Range Carbon ein recht langes 650b zu bekommen, wie es gerade modern ist. Aber es fällt recht kurz aus, ist ziemlich verspielt und lässt sich an jeder Wurzel leicht in die Luft ziehen und dort leicht bewegen. Das Gewicht ist wegen der Aluwippe nicht besonders rekordverdächtig für ein so ausgestattetes Carbon Enduro, aber der CC DB Air Dämpfer, die Flow EX Felgen und der auch bullige Carbonrahmen machen die Karre absolut bikeparktauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (16. Mai 2015)

Ich konnte die Aluversion zwei Tage probieren
(das war ein Erlebnis wie GoKart fahren im "schnellen Gelände" und ein leichtes um und über die Ecken kommen im "langsamen Gelände")
und bestellte sodann das Range in Karbon (zwecks leichten Aufbau).


----------



## Trailst4R (31. Mai 2015)

Ist beim Carbon Frameset ein Steuersatz dabei? Falls nein: was für Maße braucht man denn? Bei der Beschreibung auf der Homepage steht nichts dabei.


----------



## Trailst4R (3. Juni 2015)

Keiner? Unten scheint ja integriert zu sein, aber was für ein Durchmesser? Und oben semiintegriert? Durchmesser?

Finde ich ziemlich bescheiden, dass man auf der Norco Homepage dazu nichts findet und es auch keine Kontakt-Email gibt...


----------



## microbat (3. Juni 2015)

guckst du:
http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/enduro/range-carbon/
Steuersatz = Cane Creek 40 series tapered (integrated) 
guckst du:
http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/forty
müssten die Teile sein:
ZS49/28.6/H8/K
ZS56/40/H4/K
*dass aber von einen Händler deines Vertrauens verifizieren lassen!*


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Juni 2015)

@topolino Stimmt leider nicht, müsste Integrated sein, und die Durchmesser sind 42mm oben und 52mm unten!

Andere Frage: Der Rahmen hat PF92 Innenlagerstandard. Passt hier jede SRAM GXP Kurbel? Welcher Q-Faktor ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## Trailst4R (12. Juni 2015)

Kann mal einer schauen welchen Q-Faktor er an seiner Kurbel am Range Carbon fährt? Das messen ist irgendwie nicht so das gelbe vom Ei und auf der Norco HP ist wie immer nichts zu finden


----------



## CheapTrick (12. Juni 2015)

Fahre ne X01 GXP mit standard Q-Faktor von 168, passt.


----------



## microbat (12. Juni 2015)

Next SL am Range / XX1 am Sight in 168 passt.


----------



## Trailst4R (14. Juni 2015)

Super, danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (18. Juni 2015)

Weitere Frage zur Reverb stealth: Ich kann kein loch in richtung sitzrohr sehen oder erfühlen, wie habt ihr die Leitung nach oben gelegt?


----------



## microbat (18. Juni 2015)

*Die Leitung geht am Steuerkopf - rechts - rein und muss dann eben am Tretlager die Biege kriegen...*
...am Steuerkopf - rechts - ist ein Loch wenn man den Rahmen OHNE Umwerferaufnahme hat
und es sind dort zwei Löcher (und eines am Sattelrohr zum Umwerfer) falls man den Rahmen mit Umwerferaufnahme hat.


----------



## Trailst4R (20. Juni 2015)

/edit: Hat sich erledigt, habs gefunden 

Mit Steuerkopf meinst du Tretlagergehäuse? @topolino


----------



## microbat (21. Juni 2015)

Nee - der Steuerkopf am Rahmen  enthält das Steuerlager. Das ist oben in der nähe vom Lenker ;-)


----------



## Trailst4R (21. Juni 2015)

Ok, wo es da reingeht war mir klar, mit ging es wie beschrieben um das loch im tretlagerbereich in richtung sitzrohr


----------



## microbat (21. Juni 2015)

...fühlt sich irgendwie nach Satire an...

Bei der Gelegenheit die Frage: hast du einen norco range carbon Rahmen in deinen Besitz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (21. Juni 2015)

Was ist daran Satire? Ich habe oben gefragt wo das Loch in Richtung *Sitzrohr* ist und du antwortest irgendwas mit Steuerkopf und wo die Leitung reingeht. Jedem ist klar, dass das oben da reingeht und, dass die Leitung beim Tretlager in Richtung Sitzrohr muss, aber ich konnte das Loch nicht erfühlen, welches nach oben in Richtung sitzrohr geht.

Ergo: Du hast meine Frage null beantwortet. Daher nehm ich mir mal raus deine auch nicht zu beantworten.


----------



## TOM4 (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

hab mal eine frage an die range fahrer und zwar kann man mit dem carbon auch längere touren so um die 60+/- km und ca. 2000hm fahren ohne zu sterben?

ich wollte ja eigentlich ein trailbike mit ca. 140mm fw haben, aber jetzt hab ich halt das range carbon gesehen und bin irgendwie sehr angetan - allerdings nur im www. Händler und probefahren ist hier im osten österreichs eher nicht so toll

danke
tom


----------



## fntms (30. Juni 2015)

Eine 2000hm Tour würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt damit nicht antun wollen. Von Haus aus kommt das Bike ja mit einem 30er Kettenblatt vorne und das nicht ohne Grund. Uphills gehen generell ganz gut mit dem Range, aber sind m.M.n. nicht dessen Paradedisziplin. Wie wär es denn mit dem Sight Carbon? Das hat 140mm und soll angeblich besser Klettern.


----------



## TOM4 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hab wegen dem range gefragt, weil es ein super vorjahres angebot gibt und das sight gibts leider nicht mehr in meiner größe

aber das hab ich mir auch angesehn das wäre eigentlich eh das was ich suche, aber die aktuellen kosten einfach zuviel! Das will ich nicht ausgeben und wie gesagt das range wäre zu einem guten kurs zu bekommen.

schade - irgendein hacken ist immer! Jetzt geb ich die suche nach einem neuen bike bald auf

danke

edith: sehe gerade in den ausstattungsdetails, dass das von mir angesehene range ein 22er kettenblatt hätte?
aber ich werd mich trotzdem halt weiter umsehen, wobei das mit den 2000 sicher nicht die regel sind, eher so um die 650-1500hm. Verdammt - was will ICH???!!!


----------



## fntms (30. Juni 2015)

Achja, 2x10 ist sicherlich eine gute Option! Das Gewicht sollte sich dann um die 14kg einpendeln.
Also bereuen würdest Du das Range bestimmt nicht – ist ein sehr sehr leckeres Rad! Siehe meine Eindrücke weiter oben vom 16. Mai 2015


----------



## egghead (30. Juni 2015)

fntms schrieb:


> Eine 2000hm Tour würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt damit nicht antun wollen. Von Haus aus kommt das Bike ja mit einem 30er Kettenblatt vorne und das nicht ohne Grund. Uphills gehen generell ganz gut mit dem Range, aber sind m.M.n. nicht dessen Paradedisziplin. Wie wär es denn mit dem Sight Carbon? Das hat 140mm und soll angeblich besser Klettern.



hallo tom4,

bin grad vor zwei wochen mit meinem range eine transalp gefahren...von nauders nach riva...ich fahr 1x11 mit 30erKB...tagesleistung war so 1500hm/~70km...geht mit dem rad eigentlich ganz gut...vorallem auch bergab  lg...


----------



## TOM4 (30. Juni 2015)

Hi,
danke für die Rückmeldung! Hat sich aber leider erübrigt, da das gewünschte bike bereits ausverkauft ist! ich werd noch verrückt!! Da will man geld ausgeben und es werden einem immer steine vor die füsse geworfen! 

bin aber bzgl. sight im kontakt mit einem händler mal schaun ob das was wird...


----------



## microbat (30. Juni 2015)

Hi TOM4,

ich hab das Range (M) und Sight (L) - hat sich so ergeben...

Beide sind fast gleich aufgebaut (außer Dämpfer / Pike beim Sight = 140 / Reifen / Rahmen  )
und haben natürlich die Geo die sie eben haben.

Das Sight klettert besser und fährt sich angenehmer auf der Langstrecke - wird am reach liegen.
Das Range klettert auch sehr gut und wenn es (mir !) zum rumpelig wird ist es das spaßigere Bike
- liegt am flacheren Winkel.

Beide Räder haben 1x11 mit 30er KB - und damit würde ich auch 60 km / 2000 HM an Tag fahren - wobei ich nicht den Ehrgeiz hätte alles hinauf zu treten...

Ein Range mit 2x10 - zum guten Preis, so das man sich später noch einen leichteren Laufradsatz leisten mag und das eine oder andere Teil "erleichtert" - ist doch ausreichend verlockend.


----------



## TOM4 (30. Juni 2015)

Ja, das mit dem range zum guten kurs wäre meine idee gewesen, aber leider gibt es das nicht mehr


----------



## microbat (30. Juni 2015)

Das Sight ist eher eine richtig flotte Trailkiste - egal ob den Berg rauf oder runter.
Klar wer die nötigen Skills und Nerven hat der lässt es mit ´nen Sight laufen als wäre es ein Range...
Bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße aufpassen, denn ein Sight in M wäre mir zu kurz - dagegen passt mir das Range in M bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (1. Juli 2015)

Danke! Mit 173cm bin ich im notmalfall eh immer an der unteren grenze bei m rahmen. Von daher sollte es mit m schon passen

ich hoffe nur der händler meldet sich nochmal und ich hab ihn mit meinen "traumvorstellungen" nicht verärgert!


----------



## amperbiker (1. Juli 2015)

Hy
habe jetzt auch ein Range Carbon 7.1 von 2015.
Hab den Conti Trail King 2.4 drauf, der sitzt extrem eng im Hinterbau - kaum Platz zum Rahmen!
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen? Welche Reifen fahrt ihr?

Mario


----------



## kopis (2. Juli 2015)

kann topolino absolut zustimmen....das sight carbon ist das bisher beste Bike das ich fahren durfte! Eine Trailrakete par excellence  es ist der Hammer wie das Teil ab geht. Auch im DH bin ich gefühlt schneller als mit jedem meiner bisherigen Enduros. Das ganze Bike wiegt im Endurotrimm mit Reverb 12.2 kg was bergauf ein echter Vorteil ist. Meine bisherigen Bikes lagen meist über 13 Kg. Und bei der Bergab Performance bereue ich den Kauf nicht eine Sekunde!!! Was ich allerdings dazu sagen muss, ich habe den Rahmen bei 186/91 in XL gekauft. Bisher habe ich all meine Bikes in L gefahren. Hab mich da beim Kauf voll auf den Verkäufer des Rahmens verlassen und war anfangs sehr skeptisch...nach meiner 2. Ausfahrt war sämtliche Skepsis verflogen...das Teil passt wie "Arsch auf Eimer". Ich bin das Bike nie im Vergleich zum Rage gefahren...das wollte ich ursprünglich eigentlich kaufen...hab jetzt meine Wollmilchsau gefunden...Weniger ist mehr ))


----------



## TOM4 (2. Juli 2015)

kopis schrieb:


> kann topolino absolut zustimmen....das sight carbon ist das bisher beste Bike das ich fahren durfte! Eine Trailrakete par excellence  es ist der Hammer wie das Teil ab geht. Auch im DH bin ich gefühlt schneller als mit jedem meiner bisherigen Enduros. Das ganze Bike wiegt im Endurotrimm mit Reverb 12.2 kg was bergauf ein echter Vorteil ist. Meine bisherigen Bikes lagen meist über 13 Kg. Und bei der Bergab Performance bereue ich den Kauf nicht eine Sekunde!!! Was ich allerdings dazu sagen muss, ich habe den Rahmen bei 186/91 in XL gekauft. Bisher habe ich all meine Bikes in L gefahren. Hab mich da beim Kauf voll auf den Verkäufer des Rahmens verlassen und war anfangs sehr skeptisch...nach meiner 2. Ausfahrt war sämtliche Skepsis verflogen...das Teil passt wie "Arsch auf Eimer". Ich bin das Bike nie im Vergleich zum Rage gefahren...das wollte ich ursprünglich eigentlich kaufen...hab jetzt meine Wollmilchsau gefunden...Weniger ist mehr ))


 
Perfekt! Das bestätigt mich komplett!  also jetzt ist klar was es wird


----------



## kopis (2. Juli 2015)

...du wirst es nicht bereuen! 
Ich musste meinen Fahrstil etwas umstellen. Fahre nun deutlich aktiver und hab wieder viiiiiiel mehr Spaß auf dem Trail damit ;-)


----------



## amperbiker (7. Juli 2015)

Hier mal mein Neues!


----------



## microbat (7. Juli 2015)

Tolles Bike & super Bremsen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1858852
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1858851
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1858850


----------



## Trailst4R (8. Juli 2015)

Mein Norco Range Carbon ist nun auch endlich fertig. Heute die Jungfernfahrt gemacht und ich bin echt begeistert. Ist kein Vergleich zu meinem ehemaligen Specialized Enduro!


----------



## fntms (11. Juli 2015)

Ist jemand sowas auch passiert oder sind Risse an der Stelle bekannt? Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wo das herkam …
Der direkt daranliegende Teil der Kettenstrebe hat keinen Kratzer oder dergleichen. Deshalb schließe ich einen Stein- oder Bodenkontakt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (12. Juli 2015)

Hi,
nein ist mir nicht passiert, das ist kein Riss und mir ist nichts bekannt das die Stelle dafür besonders anfällig sein könnte. Meiner Meinung nach passiert so was beim Rahmen Transport, Montage (ohne Laufrad) - Rahmen geht zu Boden... usw. oder (ein ganz heißer Vorschlag ;-) beim Rad Einbau mit der Bremsscheibe "angedozt" (hatte ich auch schon - nur eben Spurlos).


----------



## fntms (13. Juli 2015)

Naja, die Carbonfasern bröseln an der Stelle bereits – das ist schon mehr als nur der Lack. Das kriegt man mit der Bremsscheibe nicht mal eben beim Einbau hin. Und die Zeiten, in denen ein Carbonrahmen "sofort kaputt ist sobald er einmal umfällt" sollten seit ein paar Jahren auch vorbei sein. Abgesehen davon, dass das Bike immer durch Schaumstoff an den etwaigen Kontaktstellen beim Transport geschützt war.


----------



## HighSe (20. Juli 2015)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Truax gegen ein Range A zu tauschen.
Kann jemand etwas zum Vergleich der beiden Bikes sagen?
Lohnt sich der Umstieg?

Ich fahre das Truax als Bike für alles. Bikepark, Tour und dieses Jahr sogar Megavalanche.

Hab Bedenken, dass das Range zu filigran sein könnte.


----------



## microbat (20. Juli 2015)

Vorweg: ich kenne das Truax nicht "persönlich" und das Sight zum Beispiel wäre filigran.
Das Range in Carbon finde ich eher massiv - aber eben leicht.
Früher hatte ich mal ´nen Lapierre Froggy das war auch sehr massiv und eher schwer.

a) Probefahren
b) das Karbon sollte mehr aushalten als Alu
c) ggf. eine 160 Forke wie `ne 36er Fox oder die frische Lyrik und massiveren Dämpfer verbauen
d) offen sein für mittelgroße Räder
e) Spaß haben


----------



## moudi (17. August 2015)

Heute beim reinigen festgestellt...irgendjemand was ähnliches gehabt? Ist ein 2015er C7.2 und seit diesem sommer im gebrauch. Ist auf beiden seiten so...


----------



## kopis (18. August 2015)

Ohhhh....das sieht nicht gut aus...da werde ich mein Sight auch gleich mal prüfen! 
Hast du den Bolzen mit Drehmoment angezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moudi (18. August 2015)

Hatte den dämpfer bis jetz noch nie ausgebaut. Drehmoment war aber korrekt...
Innen siehts so aus. Sieht aus als ob die verbindung zwischen carbon und alu nicht hält...hab mal dem händler die bilder geschickt


----------



## moudi (23. August 2015)

Suche das untere cane creek lager. Da steht ja AAA0006K...Jetz finde ich aber bloss die 40er mit 52mm,aber mit Herstellernumer BAA006K. Sind das die gleichen?

Hab ein übles knarzen und denke dass es vom unteren lager kommt...

Danke!


----------



## HighSe (25. Oktober 2015)

Moin, wo bekomme ich eigtl. ein Schaltauge für das 2015er Range A?


----------



## Hillside (16. Dezember 2015)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Mein Norco Range Carbon ist nun auch endlich fertig. Heute die Jungfernfahrt gemacht und ich bin echt begeistert. Ist kein Vergleich zu meinem ehemaligen Specialized Enduro!



Schönes Bike! 

Wo sind für Dich die Unterscheide zum Enduro? War das auch ein Wechsel von 26" auf 650B?


----------



## Trailst4R (16. Dezember 2015)

@Hillside Danke! Ja war auch der Wechsel von 26" zu 27,5". Der Enduro 2010 Hinterbau in Kombi mit dem RP2 war einfach wenig potent, ist trotz viel zu viel Druck zu schnell durchgerauscht, durch den Druck keine Sensibilität. Das Range fühlt sich deutlich komfortabler an, hat gefühlt viel mehr Federweg. Es ist gleichzeitig sensibler und ruhiger wenn man schnell unterwegs ist. Auf dem Enduro hats mich in schnellen Passagen halb vom Pedal geschüttelt, wo ich mit dem Range einfach so drüberrolle. Der Vergleich ist natürlich nicht ganz fair... 27,5" zu 26" und dann auch noch der RP2 gegen den CCDB Air.


----------



## Hillside (16. Dezember 2015)

Danke @Trailst4R
Macht Sinn. Zwischen 2010 und 2015 hat sich natürlich einiges getan, auch in der Kinematik, BB Drop, etc.

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zu aktuellen Enduros, z. B. SC Nomad, Transition Patrol, Spezi Enduro?

Und passe ich mit 184/185 und 89er/90er SL noch auf L?

Welche Rahmengrößen fahrt Ihr so bei welcher Körpergröße & Schrittlänge?

Danke!


----------



## Trailst4R (18. Dezember 2015)

Kinematik sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick quasi gleich aus. Geometrieänderung ist quasi nicht zu bemerken, zumindest was reach, kettenstrebenlänge angeht. BB-Drop weiß ich nicht auswendig. Denke am meisten machen eher Dämpfer und die größeren Räder.

Ich fahre L bei ca 180cm und recht kurzen Beinen und finde es top. Du könntest über ein XL nachdenken, würde einfach mal probesitzen!


----------



## Nussketier (22. Dezember 2015)

moudi schrieb:


> Hatte den dämpfer bis jetz noch nie ausgebaut. Drehmoment war aber korrekt...
> Innen siehts so aus. Sieht aus als ob die verbindung zwischen carbon und alu nicht hält...hab mal dem händler die bilder geschicktAnhang anzeigen 413226



Mal Interessehalber: Was hat das denn ergeben? Einzelfall?
Seit ich mir ein Carbon XC gegönnt habe, könnte ich mir auch gut ein Fully aus Kohlefaser vorstellen und das Range steht ziemlich weit oben...

Danke
Oliver


----------



## RainerKloppen (5. Januar 2016)

Wieviel Luft sollte man denn generell einplanen zwischen Oberrohr und Gehänge? Bin ähnlich wie Trailst4r 1,80 mit recht kurzen Beinen und bei einem L Range kommt das besagte Gehänge dem Oberrohr schon sehr nahe...Wirklich Spiel habe ich nicht mehr, aber so dass ich noch sicher stehen kann. Vom reach und sonstigem Gefühl her passt es allerdings gut. Einen M-Rahmen konnte ich leider nicht Probe fahren, allerdings scheint die Überstandshöhe laut Datenblatt sogar höher zu sein?

https://www.norco.com/bike-archives/2015/range-a-71/


----------



## jony1515 (5. Januar 2016)

Ich fahr ein 2014 Alu Range in M und ich hab bei eine Größe von 182 und SL von 81 cm keine Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe. Das die Überstandshöhen laut Datenblat kleiner werden, je größer der Rahmen ist verwundet mich aber auch. Muss vermutlich damit zusammen hängen das näher am Steuersatz gemessen wird bei den kleineren Rahmen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (5. Januar 2016)

jony1515 schrieb:


> Ich fahr ein 2014 Alu Range in M und ich hab bei eine Größe von 182 und SL von 81 cm keine Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe. Das die Überstandshöhen laut Datenblat kleiner werden, je größer der Rahmen ist verwundet mich aber auch. Muss vermutlich damit zusammen hängen das näher am Steuersatz gemessen wird bei den kleineren Rahmen oder?



oder in der Tabelle vertauscht ;-) Kundenservice anschreiben klärt das sicher


----------



## moudi (21. Februar 2016)

Wie ist an euren Rahmen eigentlich die lackqualität? Habe als Garantierahmen den 2015 C 7.1 bekommen. Beim entfernen der Schutzfolie bleibt gleich der ganze Lack an der Folie kleben:/


----------



## microbat (21. Februar 2016)

Am Karbon Rahmen war keine Folie und kein Lack.


----------



## moudi (21. Februar 2016)

Ich meine dass die schutzfolie welche ich angebracht habe beim wieder entfernen gleich die rote und grüne Aufschrift mit entfernt wurde...


----------



## moudi (21. Februar 2016)




----------



## moudi (21. Februar 2016)

Und es ist nicht nur mit der ams folie passiert,auch an den sitzstreben blieben die roten buchstaben an der klaren schutzfolie kleben...


----------



## microbat (21. Februar 2016)

Klar passiert das, denn die "decals" sind nicht unter Lack und sollten sich mit "sanften" Lösungsmittel ans Karbon heften ohne dieses "anzugreifen".
Die Rahmenschutzfolie war halt zu "heftig".


----------



## moudi (21. Februar 2016)

Na,wenn du das sagst wirds wohl so sein...

War nicht mein erster carbonrahmen den ich mit schutzfolie beklebt habe,war mir nur so noch nie passiert...


----------



## tiger_powers (9. März 2016)

@topolino 
heißt das man könnte die Decals bzw. nen Teil davon entfernen ohne den Lack/Rahmen zu beschädigen?
Hast du da Erfahrungen?
Hab mir das bei meinem überlegt, das rot zu entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moudi (9. März 2016)

Haha,das rot scheint wohl kaum jemandem zu gefallen

Ich habe mein rot mit schwarzen decals überklebt. Ich denke das sich die decals mit einer rasierklinge schon entfernen lassen würden. So wie ich das sehe ist aber das ganze unter klarlack,und somit würde man dies bestimmt sehen nacher...


----------



## microbat (9. März 2016)

Nee - ich habe da keine Erfahrung, speziell am Range.
Zum einen habe ich den Rahmen mit orangenen Decals, an die ich mich gewöhnen konnte - und wenn dann abkleben mit Folie vom Profi oder komplett abschleifen und frisch pollieren (sehr aufwändig).


----------



## fntms (11. März 2016)

Hier gibt es weitere Infos bezüglich der Norco Decals: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/norco-decals.673551/

User MirSch hat sie auf Grundlage meiner Vorlage plotten lassen und seine schwarzen Decals in türkis überklebt.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1975142


----------



## saene (15. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Bau mir demnächst mit Freude auch ein Range Carbon zusammen.

Kann mir jemand sagen für was die markierten Schrauben gut sind ?

Sind die Kabel intern geführt, oder muss man die irgendwie unten wieder durch das richtige Loch fischen ?


Danke im vorab für Eure Hilfe

Gruss Sandro


----------



## tiger_powers (15. April 2016)

Für Dropper Post mit externer Leitung würd ich tippen z.b:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...etze-150-435mm-mit-Remote-Modell-2016-p45582/
oder die Vencnum, die haben den Bowdenzug/Leitungsansatz extern


----------



## saene (16. April 2016)

Ja klar, danke
Wie habt ihr den das Kabel von der Reverb Sthealt durch den bogen vom Tretlager gebracht. Gibt es da einen Trick ? Bin verzweifelt am üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (16. April 2016)

Kabel vorbiegen und Geduld


----------



## scnc (16. April 2016)

Falls noch nicht geschafft: Innenlager demontieren, dann kannst du dort nachhelfen.


----------



## saene (16. April 2016)

Danke, habs geschaft. Etwas Faden mit vorne der silbernen Halskette dran. Das ganze kann dan easy durchgeschüttelt werden. Am faden kann dan das eigentliche Kabel nachgezogen werden


----------



## microbat (16. April 2016)

Faden mit Gewicht durch schütteln 
Klasse Idee


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. April 2016)

Besser geht:
Faden an ein Loch halten, Staubsauger einschalten und an das andere Loch halten, einschalten, ansaugen


----------



## bansaiman (27. April 2016)

Kann von euch jemand bestätigen,dass das Rad zu sehr im offenen Modus wippt und im Dh dann zu sehr durch den federweg geht? Oder ist das kein prob,wenn der Dämpfer gut abgestimmt ist? 

2)schon Probleme mit knackendem pressfit tretlager am range carbon gehabt? 

Stehe zwischen range und transition patrol.muss also wissen wie schwäbisch es wirklich im uphill ist


----------



## microbat (27. April 2016)

Sofern man nicht im Wiegetritt unterwegs und der Dämpfer mit um die 25% SAG eingestellt ist - wippt nix.
Das meine ich für den Monarch+ - der mir mittlerweile aber zu "lasch" ist.
Das wurde so auch in einigen Tests (mit CC DB) verschiedener Bike-Bravos gesehen.
Es macht Sinn das Range mit einen CC DB oder Float x2 Dämpfer zu haben und das Teil passend abzustimmen.

Die vom Fachmann eingebauten Lager am Range oder Sight (RaceFace / SRAM) sind ruhig.


----------



## bansaiman (28. April 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Sofern man nicht im Wiegetritt unterwegs und der Dämpfer mit um die 25% SAG eingestellt ist - wippt nix.
> Das meine ich für den Monarch+ - der mir mittlerweile aber zu "lasch" ist.
> Das wurde so auch in einigen Tests (mit CC DB) verschiedener Bike-Bravos gesehen.
> Es macht Sinn das Range mit einen CC DB oder Float x2 Dämpfer zu haben und das Teil passend abzustimmen.
> ...




Das hilft mir schonmal,danke.dann werde ich mir demnächst mal die mühe machen,eine Probefahrt zu arrangieren.

Kleine Empfehlung.aufgrund meiner guten Erfahrung mit dvo jade, würde ich dir aufgrund der Funktion und der guten und günstigen ersatzteilversorgung diesen empfehlen.gibt's für 450 bei probikeshop. Und der topaz wird sicher auch gut.sieht zwar dem monarch plus ähnlich,aber hat eine ganz andere Technik und du kannst wie bei fox negativ Und pos Kammer getrennt spacern.
Sonst läuft der marzocchi 053 auch sehr gut.


----------



## saene (30. April 2016)

Heilige Mutter Maria geht das Teil ab


----------



## bansaiman (30. April 2016)

Aber wie geht es im Antritt voran? 
Ein Paar, das ich kenne will beide gerade seine verkaufen, weil sie sagen, dass im Antritt seeeehr viel energie verpufft. KLar, HANS Dampf schluckt auch, aber wie es sich sonst verhält.... ?
also findest in der ebene und bergauf läuft´s auch schnell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (30. April 2016)

Das Range geht schon "ordentlich voran"- besser lässt sich das Sight "treten" - ist ja aber auch anders.
Ist alles eine sehr subjektive Sache, welchen Dämpfer mit wieviel SAG..., das Gewicht der Reifen / Laufräder... und natürlich das Gesamtgewicht der "Schleuder". Ich fahre z.Bsp. Syntace w35 Räder mit Conti Race Sport MK2 und Leichtschleuchen. 150 Gramm mehr je Laufrad empfinde ich als Anker und macht für mich den Unterschied zwischen Spass oder Workout - rauf wie runter. Denn hier in Franken ist das Gelände eher "wellig". Falls dann der Dämpfer zu den etwas gewichtigen Laufradsätzen etwas zu plüschig ist, dann checkt man schon mal ob nicht doch der "Hintern am Rad bremst".

Das Range von saene (oben) sieht leicht aus und sollte so 12 bis 12,3 Kilo wiegen = "Schleuder"  
Der Laufradsatz (samt Reifen) dürfte leicht und ausreichend stabil sein.


----------



## saene (30. April 2016)

Was soll ich dir jetzt sagen. Das range geht hammer wenn das gefälle nach unten zeigt. Die geometrie ist aber nicht nur auf reines geballer ausgelegt. Spass im flüssigen singeltrail ist auch garantiert. Enduros sind halt  alle nicht die besten bergziegen. Ich hatte vor dem norco ein ibis hd mit dw-link. Den dämpfer hab ich ins norco übernommen. Also vergleichbar. Der hinterbau vom ibis war bei heftigen tretteinlagen definitiv ruhiger. Der dw-link funktioniert in dieser hinsicht perfekt. Es gibt sicher bessere aber auch schlechtere kletterer als das norco. Im sitzen bei geschlossemen dämpfer ist der hinterbau ruhig. Im wiegetritt pumpt das norco. Aber he du sitzt auf einem enduro das auf einem singeltrail alles wegbügelt. Falls du wirklich im wiegetritt die berge hochdrücken willst ist ein enduro so oder so das falsche bike. Kurz gesagt das norco funzt mehr oder weniger dito wie alle anderen enduros. Der hinterbau ist flufig, sprich extrem schluckfreudig und mag mir ein dickes grinsen ins gesicht zaubern im trail. Das pumpen in extremen pedaldruckorgien sind für meinen geschmack völlig in ordnung.
Einfach ein geiles bike


----------



## saene (1. Mai 2016)

Leider ein wenig schwerer topolino. 12.8 kg sind momentan angesagt. Jedoch mit schwalbe procore. Find ich genial. Probier mit procore gerade v+h nobby nic, und muss sagen mit dem geringen druck grippt der nn vorne schon ordentlich.


----------



## husaberg_pue (14. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## fntms (22. Juni 2016)

Die Sandalenkombi hat mir den Tag gerettet


----------



## Hannes911 (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr ein 2014 Alu Range und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab mir letzten Herbst im Bikemarkt gebraucht noch einen Monarch Plus RC3 gekauft und den komischen XFusion Dämpfer ausgebaut. Vorne ist die XFusion Gabel durch eine 160 Pike ersetzt worden. Ich wollte nun mal nachfragen ob jemand Infos bezüglich des Tunes des Dämpfers hat, den Norco für den Rahmen vorschlägt? Mein Dämpfer hat bei der Druckstufe einen M und bei der Zugstufe einen L3 Tune. Bin im großen und ganzen recht zufrieden. Vor allem im Vergleich zu dem XFusion Teil fühlt sich das Rad gleich deutlich besser an. Im unteren federwegsbereich ist er vielleicht etwas zu weich.

Gruß


----------



## microbat (5. Juli 2016)

Monarch+ M/M war drin
wurde aber zu mehr "Popp" getunt
und mittlerweile werkelt ein FOX X2 (den man eh so einstellen kann wie's gebraucht wird)


----------



## tiger_powers (6. Juli 2016)

Fahre den 16 Monarch RC3 + DB auch in M/M bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Einen deutlichen Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten meine ich gemerkt zu haben, als ich die normalen Dämpferbuchsen gg. Huber Bushings getauscht hab.
Bzgl. dem weichen Federweg, evtl. die Luftkammer mit 1-2 Spacern spacern  ?

cheers


----------



## scnc (18. August 2016)

Hallo,
Fährt jemand von euch mit einem Stahlfeder-Dämpfer und kann seine Erfahrung teilen? Hätte die Möglichkeit günstig an einen Fox DHX2 Performance (ohne die Highspeed Versteller) zu kommen, weiss aber nicht so recht ob es vom Rahmen her überhaupt passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (28. September 2016)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Inzwischen gibt es ja ein paar nicht ganz so schwere Stahldämpfer. Denke da an einen DB inline Coil mit ner leichten Fox Feder. Der CC DB Air verliert mir zu oft Luft...


----------



## mountainlove (28. September 2016)

Der Fox DHX2 passt rein, habe ich schon in diversen Range verbaut ;-)

Für den Inline Coil könnte vielleicht auch die neue leichte Nukeproof Stahlfeder passen.
Die sind inzwischen bei uns zu haben und kosten nur etwa die Hälfte der Fox SLS Feder.


----------



## Spielzeug (17. Oktober 2016)

Da im Frühling ja angeblich die neuen Range Modelle kommen sollen, kommt die Frage auf ob es noch 2015 oder 2016 Modelle zu kaufen gibt und zu welchen Preisen? Bevorzugt Schweizer Preise und Lagerbestände. hat jemand genauere Infos? 

@Indian Summer ?


----------



## microbat (18. Oktober 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search...&direction=desc&q_cats=&q_type=&process=Suche


----------



## fntms (21. Oktober 2016)

Gibt auf jeden Fall noch einige. Einfach bei den hiesigen Händlern anfragen, die machen dir da auch sicherlich gute Preise auf die Ladenhüter. Ein gebrauchtes würde ich auf jeden Fall nicht kaufen. Falls du da Probleme mit dem Material kriegst (was ja offenbar nicht selten passiert) schaust Du im Notfall aus der Wäsche.
Oder Du wartest noch bis Frühjahr, vielleicht passt die Qualität dann ja auch zum Preis


----------



## Spielzeug (23. Oktober 2016)

ja das seh ich, hmm werd wohl nächste Woche mal bei meinem Händler vorbei schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (4. Januar 2017)

Hat inzwischen jemand Erfahrungen mit Coil Dämpfern im Range und kann mal ein paar Takte berichten? Am besten mit Fahrergewicht, Setup usw.
Wie ist denn die Kennlinie vom Range - harmoniert das mit einem linearen Stahldämpfer?


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand einen CC DB mit ca 85kg nacktgewicht im Range und kann was zum Thema Federhärte sagen? Schwanke zwischen 400 und 450!


----------



## mountainlove (30. Januar 2017)

Welches Setup fährst du in deinem Range denn üblicherweise?

Wenn es der Mittelweg sein soll...
Bei Bedarf gibt's die Feder auch in 425 ;-)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...pferfeder-stahl-3-00-super-light-neu-no-titan


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Januar 2017)

mountainlove schrieb:


> Welches Setup fährst du in deinem Range denn üblicherweise?
> 
> Wenn es der Mittelweg sein soll...
> Bei Bedarf gibt's die Feder auch in 425 ;-)
> ...



Ich fahre normalerweise den CCDB Air CS XV mit 20mm SAG, also quasi das Basesetting. Würde 30% entsprechen. Dämpfung habe ich etwas mehr LSC und etwas weniger HSR als das Basetune. Aber nur minimal!

Die Nukeproof passt in den CCDB Inline Coil unabhängig vom Hub? Gewicht ist ähnlich der Valt?

Welche Buchsen brauche ich denn für den CCDB Inline Coil. Meine das Range hat 22,2x10mm, aber ich finde für den Dämpfer nur 6 und 8mm Buchsen?


----------



## mountainlove (31. Januar 2017)

Die üblichen Federhärten-Berechnungstools hast du alle schon durch? Und evtl. mal nach Erfahrungswerten in der Cane Creek Lounge oder in Nordamerikanischen Foren geschaut? Drüben ist Norco ja deutlich weiter verbreitet und es sind schon recht viele Fahrer auf Stahlfederdämpfern unterwegs. Evtl. hilft auch schon diese Review auf NSMB und die zugehörige Diskussion. Dort werden vom Tester auch Setup-Infos gegeben:

http://nsmb.com/cane-creek-double-barrel-coil-climb-switch/

Montagebuchsen werden in folgenden Maßen benötigt:
oben - 40*10
unten - 22,2*10

Bei Bedarf kann ich die selbstverständlich anbieten, ebenso den Cane Creek Coil IL ;-)

Die Nukeproof Feder passt prima und scheuert auch nicht am Dämpfer.

Hier die Gewichte:

400lb   388g
425lb   410g
450lb   460g
500lb   518g


----------



## Trailst4R (31. Januar 2017)

mountainlove schrieb:


> Die üblichen Federhärten-Berechnungstools hast du alle schon durch? Und evtl. mal nach Erfahrungswerten in der Cane Creek Lounge oder in Nordamerikanischen Foren geschaut? Drüben ist Norco ja deutlich weiter verbreitet und es sind schon recht viele Fahrer auf Stahlfederdämpfern unterwegs. Evtl. hilft auch schon diese Review auf NSMB und die zugehörige Diskussion. Dort werden vom Tester auch Setup-Infos gegeben:
> 
> http://nsmb.com/cane-creek-double-barrel-coil-climb-switch/
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link. Der Kerl wiegt ungefähr so viel wie ich und nimmt sogar eine 500er Feder. Mit der Randnotiz, dass er gerne wenig Dämpfung aber eine steifere Feder fährt. Ich denke also mit 450 würde ich auch hinkommen. Hmpf jetzt war ich schon auf die 425er eingeschossen.


----------



## elMatzo (29. Juni 2017)

Servus miteinander,

ich wollte nochmal nachfragen ob sich hier was getan hat in Sachen Stahlfederdämpfer?
Bin am überlegen mein Range von 2016 mit nem Vivid r2c auszurüsten, welchen tune sollte ich da nehmen M/M?
Bin ca 67 kg ohne Radlzeug schwer.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Bene2 (24. Oktober 2017)

Funktioniert bei euch der Stahlfederdämpfer im Range?

Ich hab gerade den DHX 2 eingebaut und bin ziemlich hart enttäuscht....

Ich hab eine 400er Feder drin, das macht 25% sag. Und das Ding rauscht einfach nur durch den Federweg  sogar bei komplett zugedrehter High- und Lowspeeddruckstufe bring ich den Dämpfer zum Durchschlagen wenn ich mit den Beinen einen kräftigen Impuls gebe

Was läuft da falsch? Die Luftfeder (Monarch) bin ich mit 30% Sag gefahren und bin nichtmal ansatzweise in die Nähe von Durchschlagen gekommen.


----------



## Spielzeug (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich kenn den DHX 2 nicht, aber am DHX RC4 konnte man im Pigiback den Luftdruck einstellen. Laut Fox geht das auch am DHX 2.
https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=683
Funktionieren den die Einstellungen ohne Feder einwandfrei? Also merkst du was wenn du an den Einstellrädchen was verstellst?


----------



## Bene2 (24. Oktober 2017)

Die Versteller funktionieren einwandfrei und man spürt auch die entsprechende Wirkung.

Die Zugstufe ist ultra langsam. Ich habe sie komplett aufgedreht und der Dämpfer kommt immer noch zu langsam raus.

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist der Druck im Pigiback nicht variabel. Der soll nur beim Service auf 10.3 bar gebracht werden und der Endkunde soll da anscheinend nichts dran verändern. Die 10.3 Bar sollten ja drin sein, der Dämpfer ist schließlich neu.

Ich werd mal noch eine 450er Feder ausprobieren. Die sollte ja sowohl das Problem mit der zu langsamen Zugstufe, als auch das Problem mit dem Durchschlagen lösen. Das ist dann zwar doch sehr wenig Sag, aber mit der 400er ist es (trotz eigentlich passendem Sag) absolut unmöglich ein akzeptables Setup zu finden.

Wenn das auch nichts helfen sollte kann es ja eigentlich nur noch am internen Tune/ Shimstack liegen? 

Oder hab ich jetzt was übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde aber den Druck im Pigiback trotzdem kontrollieren, sollten 150PSI sein. Kann sein das die ja vergessen haben Luft rein zu machen.


----------



## microbat (25. Oktober 2017)

Zur Einstimmung ansehen:




Interessant wird es ab 4:30 und die Liste bei 5:10 sollte man als Standbild betrachten.
Analysiert wurde das Range C 27,5" von vor 2017.
In wie fern das auf die neuen Modelle übertragbar ist und ob man dem Autor glaubt
 - keine Ahnung...

Sodann den Code vom Dämpfer checken.
Irgendwo auf 'ner Fox Page wird dann das Shimstack angezeigt und jemand der sich damit auskennt, 
weiß das zu interpretieren. Gegebenenfalls hast'e Glück und es ist sogar erklärt.

Nur weil der Dämpfer neu ist bedeutet es nicht, dass das Teil korrekt gefüllt ist.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde (zum Beispiel und weil ich bei Nürnberg lebe) zu
http://www.lemonshox.com
fahren und mich beraten lassen...


----------



## elMatzo (25. Oktober 2017)

Servus beinand, ich hab günstig einen Vivid r2c erstanden. Tune in M/M mit 350er Feder.
Der Dämpfer hat auf Anhieb saugut funktioniert, das hat mich selber etwas überrascht  
Was mir die Frage aufwirft: Bei dem Serien DB AIR hab ich das Volumen weiter verringert damit etwas Leben ins Fahrwerk kommt. Vorher hat sich der Dämpfer sehr müde und undefiniert angefühlt. Mit Coil funktioniert das Rad für mich richtig gut obwohl ja der Coil eher linear ist und ich den DB AIR mit mehr Progression ausgestattet hab. Kann da jmnd Licht ins Dunkel bringen?


----------



## elMatzo (25. Oktober 2017)

RIESEN Dankeschön an topolino für das geniale Video!!!


----------



## pat (25. Oktober 2017)

@Bene2: Lediglich eine Vermutung, aber das klingt nach fehlender Progression. Möglicherweise verträgt sich der Hinterbau nicht so mit Coil-Dämpfern?
Bauartbedingt ist ja ein Luftdämpfer stets mehr oder weniger progressiv. Dennoch sind bei meinem 2017er C9 im Fox X2 ab Werk bereits die max. möglichen 5 Spacer drin. Trotzdem hätte ich manchmal gegen noch mehr Progression nichts einzuwenden. Und die Kinematik scheint mir beim aktuellen Range nicht wesentlich anders als beim Vorgänger.
Ich würde mein Range nicht mit Coil fahren wollen. Erstens weil der Hinterbau mit dem X2 genial funktioniert und zweitens weil ich schon mehr als ein Bike sowohl mit Coil als auch Air gefahren bin, die Auswirkungen abschätzen kann und wie gesagt nicht glaube, dass sich aus Coil Vorteile ergäben.


----------



## Bene2 (25. Oktober 2017)

Was ich bisher vergessen habe zu erwähnen, es handelt sich bei mir um das 2015er Modell, also das alte.

Ich hab mal Flatoutsuspension um eine Meinung dazu gefragt.
Deren Aussage war auch, dass die Stahlfeder für den Hinterbau zu wenig Progression hat.
Da man beim DHX2 die Progression nicht verstellen kann bleibt wohl nur die Möglichkeit wieder auf Luft zu wechseln.

Will jemand einen Float X2 gegen meinen DHX2 tauschen?

@elMatzo das überrascht mich jetzt auch ziemlich, dass der Vivid da so gut funktioniert. Sehr verwirrend


----------



## elMatzo (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab das 2016 C7.1. Bis jetzt rennt der Dämpfer recht fein.
Durchschläge hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht auch nicht im Bikepark beim dropen und so.
Aber ich werde nochmal Luftdämpfer testen. Hat hier vielleicht jmnd ein schönes Setup für den DB Air gefunden und möchte das mitteilen?
@Bene2 falls du mal Richtung Allgäu unterwegs bist kannst du dir auch gerne selber ein Bild von dem Setup machen...


----------



## microbat (27. Oktober 2017)

elMatzo schrieb:


> Ich hab das 2016 C7.1. Bis jetzt rennt der Dämpfer recht fein.
> Durchschläge hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht auch nicht im Bikepark beim dropen und so.
> Aber ich werde nochmal Luftdämpfer testen. Hat hier vielleicht jmnd ein schönes Setup für den DB Air gefunden und möchte das mitteilen?
> @Bene2 falls du mal Richtung Allgäu unterwegs bist kannst du dir auch gerne selber ein Bild von dem Setup machen...



Guggst du:
https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs/base-tunes


----------

